# Ernie Taylor



## tingnting (Jul 23, 2007)

What has happened to this guy..?? I know he had a motorbike accident a while back, but i've not seen or heard of him for what seems like over a year now.. He was suppossed to step into Dorian's shoes, & he wasn't far from it.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 23, 2007)

Tricaratops?


----------



## tingnting (Jul 23, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Tricaratops?



Yep, that's the guy..


----------



## Mags (Jul 24, 2007)

As good as Ernie is, he is not good enough to step into Dorian's shoes. Maybe as a British body-builder, but that's all. Zack Khan would be a better choice if he ever actually manages to nail conditioning that matches his size and get his pro-card. He trains with Dorian, is on the same routine as Dorian (probably something similar in gear and diet too) and, although beaten by Troy Brown, he was 20 stone when he last stepped on stage - a more fitting similarity to the monster that was Dorian.


----------



## Mags (Jul 24, 2007)

This is the guy.


----------



## tingnting (Jul 24, 2007)

He's a big guy, no doubt about that. It's about time we had a few more English Pro's.. The days of J.D, Gary Lister & Charlie Claremont are long gone.. Only Eddie Abbew flies the flag now.

Still no news on Ernie Taylor then..?? I saw a documentary on the Biography channel last week with former Mr Britain, Jamie Emanuel, i've tried Googling both of these guys for any info, but all to no avail..


----------



## Mags (Jul 24, 2007)

He is a big dude, but as I mentioned before, he always lets himself down with his conditioning. He lost the overall British title to Troy Brown, who's making his IFBB pro-debut in Toronto, September time I think. 

As for some of those other names you through in there, I was fortunate to train legs with J.D a few months ago. I think he'd just come back from an injury as he wasn't going all-out or even very heavy . However, he's still a big guy.


----------



## tingnting (Jul 25, 2007)

When J.D was at his peak, he had an upper body that was as good as anyone's, it was his legs tht let him down on the IFBB circuit.


----------



## Mags (Jul 26, 2007)

Well the guys always draped in baggies when I see him train, but he has got a damn big back.


----------



## tingnting (Aug 11, 2007)

I've just read on a British Bodybuilding web-site that Ernie Taylor has suffered a major shoulder injury & is looking to retire from the Bodybuilding scene.
This along with his Motorcycle accident has put him back years & we all know that's a lifeime in this industry.
What a shame, he was the U.K's great hope..


----------



## tingnting (Aug 14, 2007)

................... obviously nobody gives a fuck..?! why, when this guy is legendary in the Bodybuilding world..??


----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2007)

great arms.


----------

